# Medication Dilemma: Gabapentin vs Rimadyl



## BayBeams

Hi everyone, I am having a bit of a medication dilemma with Beau. As most of you may know Beau was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in August 2010. He has been on gabapentin twice a day for pain management since August. Recently he seems to be favoring the cancer leg more so one vet advised that I also start him on Rimadyl. He seemed to improve with the Rimadyl at 125 mg daily along with the gabapentin.
Because Beau has done better than anyone has expected for a dog with osteo there is some lingering question as to whether he really has cancer. The acupuncture/rehab vet suggested that I stop the Rimadyl because of its long term side effects and increase the gabapentin instead. So I stopped the Rimadyl and am gradually increasing the gabapentin.

Here is my dilemma: Beau seemed to be doing better when he had the Rimadyl as compared with the current dose of the gabapentin. If I increase the gabapentin it will have the side effect of causing sedation.
If I use the Rimadyl long term and Beau doesn't have cancer the long term side effects of kidney and/or liver damage could kill him.

I know this seems like a no brainer but I really want to keep Beau comfortable and happy without sedation if possible but I also want to keep him alive.

Does anyone have any thoughts, words of advice or experience long term with either drug. What would you do?

Thanks for reading this somewhat complicated post. Beau's comfort is my first and foremost priority.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Personally I would go back to what was working the best to allow Beau (and you) to enjoy your days together the best.


----------



## Megora

Can you put him on the Rimadyl and just do routine liver and kidney checks? 

We never had to go that route with our two old guys, as the pain meds and alternative management (glucosamine and other supplements) worked well enough. But our vet had a prescription ready to go under the spec that our guys had to have their blood checked every three months. That way if there was any effect on their kidneys/liver, we could stop giving the pills.


----------



## Dallas Gold

With our first Golden Beau's hip dysplasia, we consulted his ortho specialist when he was about 12.5 years old because his back end was giving out. This vet suggested we stop the Rimadyl and start gabupentin (aka neurontin). Beau didn't do too well on it so we went right back to Rimadyl and increased his acupuncture. He lived another year when he died of hemangiosarcoma on the surgery table for a splenectomy. He walked right up to the last day, just slower and with more care. I think we did blood work every 3 months or so.

During the last few days of Barkley's life, after his devastating ACL tear, his vet prescribed the combination of gabupentin and rimadyl. To be honest, that didn't help too much with his pain and we ended up setting him free from the cancer. It seemed to make Barkley extremely drowsy so I don't think we would have kept it up under other circumstances. Barkley was prescribed Rimadyl to help with the chemotherapy. Before that he sometimes took it for episodes of spondolosis or sporadic pain in his hips. 

If I were you I'd probably go back to what worked the best and just do the blood work more frequently to check on the kidney and liver values. Not all dogs get damage from Rimadyl and maybe your Beau won't be adversly affected. To me it's all about the quality of his life. If Beau's blood work shows the beginnings of some damage then you can reassess.

I'd also keep up the acupuncture, maybe even increasing the frequency if possible--those treatments helped both our hip dogs so much.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am not a fan of Rimadyl since it caused problems with 2 of my goldens (liver enzymes that normalized once off of Rimadyl), however, if it is helping Beau I would go for it and just test his liver and kidney values - and perhaps talk to the vet about supplements that can help protect the liver and kidneys.

That would be wonderful news if Beau does not have osteo and you need to be concerned about possible long term effects


----------



## hotel4dogs

My toby has been on Rimadyl for over a year with no side effects that I am aware of. We do a liver enzyme panel on him every 4 months; his liver enzymes are elevated but they were before the rimadyl, and are no higher since he's been on it. 
Recently his appetite has declined and I suspected the rimadyl and took him off of it. He's been off it 2-1/2 weeks now, and I don't see any change in his appetite so I don't think the rimadyl caused it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh, forgot to add, if Beau isn't already on sam-E and milk thistle you might want to talk to the vet about starting them, they're very liver supportive and my vet always gives them in conjunction with the NSAIDS.


----------



## Debles

I agree to doing what works the best for Beau and blood tests more often.


----------



## KellyH

Bridget died of osteosarcoma. She was switched from Rimadyl to Gabapentin but she was actually allergic to the Gabapentin so I wasn't left with much of a choice. Her liver/kidney function was fine - she was checked regularly but didn't have any adverse side effects from taking it.


----------



## Karen519

*Beau*

I would go back to what makes Beau most comfortable-the Rimadyl.

We used Rimadyl for years with our Samoyeds, Munchkin and Gizmo.


----------



## BayBeams

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, forgot to add, if Beau isn't already on sam-E and milk thistle you might want to talk to the vet about starting them, they're very liver supportive and my vet always gives them in conjunction with the NSAIDS.


 Yes, Beau is on Denamarin which contains samE and milk thistle and supports the liver. He is also taking something called Platinum Stamina to help prevent muscle wasting. 
I had reduced his acupuncture because he had been doing so well....silly me. I'll bump the frequency back up again because he is definitely having more trouble.

Thanks everyone for all of your in-put. You have all been so helpful during Beau's saga. What ever is going on with Beau's leg (and yes I realize it most likely is osteo) I want to find a comfort level for him, whatever the outcome.
Last night was not a great night for him. He seemed to be having more discomfort since I monkeyed with his medication so I need to figure out a balance for him with the meds. He has an acupuncture appointment on Friday.

Thank-you for your thoughts and experiences! Beau thanks you too....his tail is still wagging!


----------



## BayBeams

One other thing I wanted to mention is that I am hoping it is just the terrible weather we have been having wreaking havoc on Beau's comfort level, not so much the medication changes...wishful thinking, I know.
Thanks again.


----------



## hotel4dogs

A customer of mine had a 11 year old golden (who also had seizures) that was diagnosed with osteo. They opted not to amputate her leg for a variety of reasons. 
She lived 13 months after the original diagnosis, even though the cancer was pretty bad (she wouldn't put any weight on the leg) by the time it was diagnosed and the people were told she *might* make it 6 months. They kept her happy and comfortable with an assortment of meds. 
Her leg did break, that's one of the risks of not amputating the osteo leg. The vet devised a nice soft splint for it, which she wore for several months.
Up until the final week or 10 days, she continued to be a happy, active dog that did just fine walking on 3 legs.


----------



## BayBeams

hotel4dogs said:


> A customer of mine had a 11 year old golden (who also had seizures) that was diagnosed with osteo. They opted not to amputate her leg for a variety of reasons.
> She lived 13 months after the original diagnosis, even though the cancer was pretty bad (she wouldn't put any weight on the leg) by the time it was diagnosed and the people were told she *might* make it 6 months. They kept her happy and comfortable with an assortment of meds.
> Her leg did break, that's one of the risks of not amputating the osteo leg. The vet devised a nice soft splint for it, which she wore for several months.
> Up until the final week or 10 days, she continued to be a happy, active dog that did just fine walking on 3 legs.


Thank-you for this post!!!! Everyone has been telling me that Beau should be gone by now but he has been doing so well! I do worry about his leg breaking and being able to control his pain adequately. Your post has lifted my spirits. I am keeping Beau's comfort as my priority so managing his meds is key at this point. WOW 13 months, what a gift!
Thanks again!


----------



## BayBeams

I have decided to put Beau back on the Rimadyl for now and increase the gabapentin. If I can get the gabapentin to an adequate level without causing sedation I'll try again to eliminate the Rimadyl. I spoke with the rehab/acupuncture vet today and she thinks I may need to keep him on both of the meds to get the best pain control. I also have increased his acupuncture visits for now.

I am trying to do what is best for my dear Beau. He genuinely seems happy and bouncy and jolly but he is also progressively wanting to put less weight on the left leg. 

I promised Beau I would not allow him to suffer and if I thought for even a second that was the case I would sadly say good-bye. He is still enjoying life wholeheartedly so it is my job for now to make sure that continues....

Thanks to everyone for your in-put and for hearing me "think out loud". I may need to rethink my plan many more times as his condition progresses.


----------



## hotel4dogs

If he doesn't want to put weight on the leg, he may feel a lot better if he walks on 3 legs. My friend's golden (Sugar) went for 12 months on 3 legs. Don't use that as a judgement of how much pain killer to give him; go by his general attitude. If he's happy and wanting to interact with you, that's totally different than if he wants to lie on his bed and not be disturbed.
A very merry Christmas to you and yours! Hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## Karen519

*Andrea*

Andrea

Wishing you and your terrific trio a very Merry Christmas and glad to hear that Beau will be back on the rimadyl.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sounds like you have made good, loving decisions for Beau. In my book, pain management is job one.

Sabrina was on Rimadyl for several years, reaching 100 mg twice a day as the combination of hip dysplasia and arthritis resulted in increasing pain. Her liver function was never an issue. 

You already know that monitoring blood tests will be important. Just keep in mind that any NSAID can suppress immune function and blood clotting, so it's important to watch for infections and any signs of bleeding. 

With healing thoughts and prayers for Beau and wishing happy holidays for you and your family,

Lucy


----------



## BayBeams

hotel4dogs said:


> If he doesn't want to put weight on the leg, he may feel a lot better if he walks on 3 legs. My friend's golden (Sugar) went for 12 months on 3 legs. Don't use that as a judgement of how much pain killer to give him; go by his general attitude. If he's happy and wanting to interact with you, that's totally different than if he wants to lie on his bed and not be disturbed.
> A very merry Christmas to you and yours! Hope you enjoy the day.


Thanks for the comments. From what you suggest Beau is doing fine. His attitude remains solid and happy even if he has some difficulty getting around. 
We have had a very merry Christmas, indeed! Despite my worries with my 2 seniors I am just glad Beau is still here to share it with us. That was certainly not expected back in August when he was diagnosed.


----------



## BayBeams

I needed to revisit this thread and am so glad I did. When I wrote this initially I was still living with the idea that maybe Beau did not have cancer. I started this thread around Christmas and Beau has continued to have increased trouble with his leg. It is apparent form the x-rays and from his persistent decline in the last few weeks that the osteosarcoma is progressing.
After another discussion with the rehab/acupuncture vet we decided to increase Beau's gabapentin to 3 times a day and in a few days increase the Rimadyl to 100 mg twice a day. I was nervous about increasing the meds due to some of the seriousness of the potential side effects but then I had to really stop and think.... At this point it really is a matter of keeping Beau comfortable for as long as possible. I suppose the side effects are a minor consideration although I would hate for Beau to develop a GI bleed or failed liver in an attempt to control his cancer pain.
Tonight I was researching the meds online and making myself a bit nuts. Coming back to this thread and the excellent comments by everyone has eased my mind. I know that I am doing the right things, medication wise, in attempting to reduce Beau's pain.


----------



## hotel4dogs

How is Beau acting otherwise? Is he still happy and alert? 
I know goldens have a very high pain tolerance, and my personal feeling (we each have our own opinion and no one's is wrong) is that as long as he's happy and alert, willing to eat and interact with you, he is tolerating the pain just fine. Dogs who are in miserable pain just lie there. 
He will let you know by his overall attitude when the pain is too much for him.
Hoping you have a good day today.


----------



## Rainheart

There is actually another drug that you can possibly use. It's called Deramaxx and it's easier on the organs than Rimadyl is. Maybe look into this? We don't even carry Rimadyl at my vet and we use Deramaxx instead.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BayBeams said:


> I needed to revisit this thread and am so glad I did. When I wrote this initially I was still living with the idea that maybe Beau did not have cancer. I started this thread around Christmas and Beau has continued to have increased trouble with his leg. It is apparent form the x-rays and from his persistent decline in the last few weeks that the osteosarcoma is progressing.
> After another discussion with the rehab/acupuncture vet we decided to increase Beau's gabapentin to 3 times a day and in a few days increase the Rimadyl to 100 mg twice a day. *I was nervous about increasing the meds due to some of the seriousness of the potential side effects but then I had to really stop and think.... At this point it really is a matter of keeping Beau comfortable for as long as possible. I suppose the side effects are a minor consideration although I would hate for Beau to develop a GI bleed or failed liver in an attempt to control his cancer pain.*
> Tonight I was researching the meds online and making myself a bit nuts. Coming back to this thread and the excellent comments by everyone has eased my mind. I know that I am doing the right things, medication wise, in attempting to reduce Beau's pain.


That is the dilemma I am all too familiar with after Barkley's cancer journey. The determining factor for me was knowing his type of cancer typically progressed so quickly I was dealing with a few months at most. I wanted him to be happy and comfortable until the vey end. We really had not been giving him Rimadyl consistently before his diagnosis, because he was doing so well with his orthopedic issues without it. His onco vet wanted him on a daily dose of Rimadyl to help his body with the chemotherapy. Like you I thought a few minutes about possible damage to his liver, then reality set in and I realized it really wasn't an option of whether or not to give him the medication--he needed it and if/when he had a side effect we would reassess. 

I'm not sure about the progression timing of osteosarcoma but I think making Beau as comfortable and pain-free/happy as possible is the primary consideration. Hopefully he won't develop side effects from the medications and you two can enjoy these days together. 

He's lucky you are his Mom!


----------



## BayBeams

Dallas Gold said:


> He's lucky you are his Mom!


Oh but I consider myself the lucky one here. Lucky for that fateful May 17, 2007...the day I brought this amazing dog to my home. Not even 4 years ago but it seems like a lifetime.

I increased Beau's Rimadyl to twice a day today along with the gabapentin that I increased a few days ago to 3 times per day.
Beau is still eating and rolling in the grass but he is struggling to move about. His leg gives away under him at times and he comes close to falling down. Fortunately he doesn't actually fall. It is very painful for me to watch. I can only imagine how it must feel for him. So I will monitor him closely on the meds for the moment and hope he is getting enough relief. Taking it one day at a time...
Thank-you for your helpful replies. So far Beau does not seem to be having any adverse effects from the meds.


----------



## Karen519

*Andrea*

Andrea

Praying for Beau and you. My heart goes out to you-I watched Smooch closely, too.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Please remember that our goldens will always be "cheerful" for us. They do not feel sorry for themselves like we do. I had an old beagle euthanized from terminal "old age" at 17 years. Golden "1" had cardiac hemangiosarcoma, and after one month of ups and downs and "red herrings" it was obvious that to alleviate her pain , we had to euthanize her. I cried literally for one year after that. Golden "2" had splenic hemangiosarcoma. She was showing in Rally E 2 weeks before I euthanized her. I euthanized her on what seemed like a split second as her spleen ruptured in the parking lot of the hospital where we were going for her splenic ultrasound. From my point of view as a major animal lover and veterinarian, if your dog has osteosarcoma and the bone breaks, and you splint the leg, who are you doing this for? People I have known with bone cancer seem to be in the most excruciating pain, I would never allow it to continue for my best friends...


----------



## Sally's Mom

I have seen dogs with osteosarcoma eat until the day they died. My golden with cardiac hemangio was finicky for her last month. My golden with splenic hemangio never stopped eating regular dog food.


----------



## BayBeams

Sally's Mom said:


> Please remember that our goldens will always be "cheerful" for us. They do not feel sorry for themselves like we do. I had an old beagle euthanized from terminal "old age" at 17 years. Golden "1" had cardiac hemangiosarcoma, and after one month of ups and downs and "red herrings" it was obvious that to alleviate her pain , we had to euthanize her. I cried literally for one year after that. Golden "2" had splenic hemangiosarcoma. She was showing in Rally E 2 weeks before I euthanized her. I euthanized her on what seemed like a split second as her spleen ruptured in the parking lot of the hospital where we were going for her splenic ultrasound. From my point of view as a major animal lover and veterinarian, if your dog has osteosarcoma and the bone breaks, and you splint the leg, who are you doing this for? People I have known with bone cancer seem to be in the most excruciating pain, I would never allow it to continue for my best friends...


HI Sally's Mom,
I thank you so much for your perspective, which really is not much different from my own. Everyday I struggle with knowing when it is the right time to say good-bye. Beau's well-being is my primary concern as I have been discussing in the thread: "Beau joins the injured list" http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/83384-beau-joins-injured-list.html . That is why I have two vets involved in Beau's care. Last week I called to set an appointment to set Beau free from his ailing body. Both my regular vet and the acupuncture/rehab vet felt it was not yet time to let Beau go so I cancelled the appointment. I am hoping I made the right decision for Beau as he deserves the utmost in consideration for the great years he has given me. I would rather let him go too soon than watch him suffering needlessly. The rehab/vet has extensive knowledge in pain management and is treating Beau and advising me in his care.
I will not keep Beau going if his leg breaks and I do not plan on waiting that long. I just appreciated the fact that the one poster knew of a dog that survived 13 months after diagnosis. Beau was expected to be gone within weeks but to everyone's surprise has continued to do well until the last 2 weeks, when there has been a noticeable decline. 
I thank-you for your post as it reminds me to be ever vigilant to Beau's comfort level. I dread the ultimate decision only I can make but I know that I will always keep Beau's best interests first and foremost. 
I am taking it one day at a time and for all I know this may Beau's last day. 
Thank-you to all who offer their perspective, advice and experiences. It is all welcomed. I know soon my journey with Beau will be coming to an end and your thoughts and support continue to help me make the right choices for Beau.


----------



## Sally's Mom

You are definitely doing "right" by your boy. We had a client whose dog had osteo for one year THEN we took the leg off... that dog lived another 3 years and died from something other than osteo. I had another golden client whose dog lived about 2 years AND she loved to point out to us that her dog was defying our prediction! There are always extremes on either end. I wish you and Beau all the best.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Andrea, you are being so very thoughtful at each step of this journey, keeping Beau's comfort as your primary guide. He couldn't ask for a better shepherd as he traverses the minefield that is cancer. Wishing you both some more painfree time together, but if it's his time, you'll give him the gift of freedom from his deteriorating body. I'm wishing you strength as you tend to your lovely pup....


----------



## BayBeams

Now I have a bit more medication confusion. My regular vet and the rehab/acupuncture vet are not in agreement on the Rimadyl dosing. So for now until we can get it figured out I'll have to be more conservative . One vet felt giving 100 mg *twice* a day was fine where the other vet indicated the maximum dose for Beau should be 125 mg *once* a day. Beau weighs about 60 pounds and traditionally that would mean his dose would be around 125 mg, based on 2 mg/lb dosing. 
Not sure what to do about the discrepancy at this point.


----------



## sandyhp

I used both Rimadyl and Gabapentin (100 mg & 500 mg twice a day) to keep Duncan comfortable. No ill effects from either medication, but both stopped working after 3 years or so of use and I helped Duncan to the Bridge on December 10, 2010.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Barkley was on a 100 total mg Rimadyl a day dosage- 50 in a.m. and 50 in p.m. I no longer have the Rimadyl bottle but I believe we had 100 mg chewables that we split for him. He was using it for anti-inflammatory issues related to the chemotherapy at first, then towards the end we added in the Tramadol for arthritic pain relief. At the very end we went to gabupentin, which I think was 100 mg (bottle donated to a pet rescue so it's not here to check). I believe (don't remember exact dosage) we also did that in 50 mg dosing twice a day for the tramadol and then the gabupentin. He was 59 lbs on the day of his collapse. Of course we were dealing with a different cancer for him. 

Basically is it the 75 mg difference in dosing that is bothering one of your vets? What is their objection specificially--toxicity, overdose? 

Are you allowed to split the dose between morning and evening?

Can you safely increase the other medication should Beau suffer increased pain? 

I guess those would be my major questions to the vets. 

BTW, our acupuncture vet and our conventional vet both had different opinions regarding Barkley's treatment, including doing acupuncture during chemotherapy. I decided to go with the veterinarian primarily responsible for his chemotherapy, so we could give it the best shot. The very last week; however, we did add in a chinese herb the acupuncture vet gave me to stem internal bleeds and it worked to stem a nosebleed that was bothering him. Unfortunately by then he sustained the total cruciate tear in one leg and suspected one in the other leg and we knew his quality of life was gone and we needed to let him go. It's hard to believe Barkley's collapse was one year ago this morning. 

My heart goes out to you--these dilemmas are so excrutiating because you don't want your baby to suffer. HUGS.


----------



## BayBeams

Dallas Gold said:


> Barkley was on a 100 total mg Rimadyl a day dosage- 50 in a.m. and 50 in p.m. I no longer have the Rimadyl bottle but I believe we had 100 mg chewables that we split for him. He was using it for anti-inflammatory issues related to the chemotherapy at first, then towards the end we added in the Tramadol for arthritic pain relief. At the very end we went to gabupentin, which I think was 100 mg (bottle donated to a pet rescue so it's not here to check). I believe (don't remember exact dosage) we also did that in 50 mg dosing twice a day for the tramadol and then the gabupentin. He was 59 lbs on the day of his collapse. Of course we were dealing with a different cancer for him.
> 
> Basically is it the 75 mg difference in dosing that is bothering one of your vets? What is their objection specificially--toxicity, overdose? I am not sure what my regular vet thinks will happen by giving Beau a total of 225mg/day instead of 125mg/day. He indicated that was higher than recommended but didn't indicate what problems might occur.
> 
> Are you allowed to split the dose between morning and evening? The dose can be split but my regular vet felt the most effective dose would be 125 mg in the AM.
> 
> Can you safely increase the other medication should Beau suffer increased pain? The other meds are already close to their maximum dose...not a lot of wiggle room there.
> 
> I guess those would be my major questions to the vets.
> 
> BTW, our acupuncture vet and our conventional vet both had different opinions regarding Barkley's treatment, including doing acupuncture during chemotherapy. I decided to go with the veterinarian primarily responsible for his chemotherapy, so we could give it the best shot. The very last week; however, we did add in a chinese herb the acupuncture vet gave me to stem internal bleeds and it worked to stem a nosebleed that was bothering him. Unfortunately by then he sustained the total cruciate tear in one leg and suspected one in the other leg and we knew his quality of life was gone and we needed to let him go. It's hard to believe Barkley's collapse was one year ago this morning.
> 
> My heart goes out to you--these dilemmas are so excrutiating because you don't want your baby to suffer. HUGS.


I really don't want to cause a conflict between differing opinions with the vets because I like them both and I know they both are trying to do what is best for Beau.
Unfortunately, the rehab/acupuncture vet doesn't carry Rimadyl so if I want to get refills I need to follow my regular vet's recommendations. And of course if 225mg is truly too high of a dose I don't want to harm my dog by giving him too much. The acupuncture vet usually uses Meticam not Rimadyl so it is possible she is not as familiar with dosing. It also may be, since she treats pain in dogs all day at her clinic, that she knows more about adequate dosing to treat pain.
Anyhow, at the moment I am giving Beau only an AM dose of 125 mg and am hoping it is adequate.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll keep the fingers crossed the dosage is adequate for his needs. HUGS...


----------



## hotel4dogs

My vet also believes that once per day dosing is more effective as long as the dose doesn't exceed the recommended dose. So my Tiny and my Toby each get their rimadyl in the mornings only. But in their cases it's used more for anti-inflammatory reasons, so you want the big dose to bring down the inflammation, and it takes a couple of days for it to build back up so there's no need to dose them again in the afternoons. 
I don't know if it's different if it's being used for pain relief.
Sending hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Rimadyl is dosed at 1mg/lb twice daily OR 2mg/lb once daily. My dogs are all in the 60 lb range, and if they were to injure themselves, I would either give them 100 mg once daily or 50 mg twice daily(which is a slight "underdose"). You should talk to your vets and ask where the 100 mg twice daily came from.


----------



## BayBeams

Sally's Mom said:


> Rimadyl is dosed at 1mg/lb twice daily OR 2mg/lb once daily. My dogs are all in the 60 lb range, and if they were to injure themselves, I would either give them 100 mg once daily or 50 mg twice daily(which is a slight "underdose"). You should talk to your vets and ask where the 100 mg twice daily came from.


Thanks, Sally's mom. 
My regular vet suggested the same thing so I am keeping Beau at the 125 mg in the AM along with the gabapentin. I'll have a discussion with the rehab vet today about the other dosing she suggested. She also suggested I give Beau pepcid with the Rimadyl but my regular vet felt it was a waste of time as the irritation of the stomach with Rimadyl was a different mechanism than what pepcid addresses.
Well at least for one thing Beau seems stable at the moment and I know he gets some relief from the acupuncture along with the meds. I'll monitor him each day and hope for the best.


----------



## BayBeams

I sorted things out with the rehab vet today. She knew the dosage of the Rimadyl was on the high end but in light of covering Beau's pain and knowing his life expectancy is short at this point, felt it was warranted.
We discussed other options and for now I'll continue with the 125 mg in the AM, with the possibility of dividing it into 2 doses if that isn't adequate.
So many things to consider for my Beau. I really like how willing this vet is in considering options for my dear Beau and his keeping his best interests in mind.


----------



## Karen519

*Andrea*

Andrea

I am so glad that you have wonderful and caring vets.


----------



## SlickNick

Dogs are able to take gabapentin slightly better than humans actually. They can withstand a higher dose when first starting with no side effects. Where a human has to start with a tiny dose and slowly ramp up to a dose that actually helps. Watch out for your dog getting really sick with your gabapentin dosage, but you should not worry that badly.


----------



## WesNH09

*nose bleed with Carprofen*

Our 13 1/2 year old Annabelle has been taking tramadol, gabapentin, adequan and rimadyl (carprofen) for years for her arthritic knees. She recently started to get nose bleeds and yesterday our Vet said maybe this is from the rimadyl - a likely suspect since we know the end is near and had upped her Carprofen to 3x a day (75mg) - we will back off to the prescribed 2x a day and she how she does - if she has increased trouble getting up and walking (she needs help getting up about 1/3 of the time) we will increase the Carprofen and live with an occasional nose bleed.


----------

